# Air channel guide



## SteppenWolf777 (Jul 27, 2019)

Hey guys,i own a 2013 Volkswagen jetta Mk6 122bhp manual.
So can 1T0805971 installed in my car?
In my car,the air duct sucks the air from engine bay itself,so


----------

